# Update post #41 - Prayers please for my brother



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My oldest brother who will be 68 in January slipped on the ice this morning and hit his head. He has a small area of bleeding on the brain and right now is in ICU under very heavy sedation. They will doing another round of tests in the morning and if necessary, they will insert a drain to relieve the pressure.

His doctors are very confident he will have little or no long term effects from this, but the next few days are very scary for us and, of course, with a head injury, anything can happen. They don't want anyone talking to him or doing anything that would cause him to want to be awake and alert - just want to let him rest.

One of the really awful parts of this is that he's in the same ICU, just a few rooms away actually, from where my niece (his daughter) died in 1992. My nephew said when he walked through the doors into that part of the hospital, that memory came back to him like a slap in the face. My sister-in-law is so incredibly strong and is hanging in there, but this is very hard on both her and my nephew.

Please keep them all in your thoughts and pray for good news in the morning!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

sending prayers to you, your brother and family. really sorry to see this happening!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Maggie what awful news...thank goodnes they think everything will be ok but I can imagine it is so scary right now. Praying he's much better tomorrow. And it breaks my heart that you lost your niece, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Maggie, I am so sorry...I will definitely say a prayer for him!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am praying right now for him and his family.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I will keep your Brother in my thoughts and Prayers and hope that the news tomorrow will be positive for him and you and your family as well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry Maggie, I'll certainly keep your brother in my prayers.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Maggie, 

I am keeping your brother and the family in my prayers! Sounds like he's got a good prognosis, but I know it's still scary 

Hugs,


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time. Hoping for the best for you


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Just saw this. I am so sorry....will keep all your family in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I sure will be praying for your brothers complete recovery! rayer:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So very sorry to hear this. Prayers and hugs to you and your family. Please keep us posted and stay strong!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggie - I'm so sorry about your brother. I am praying for him.rayer: I'm also so happy that he's under care. As you may recall one of my BILs slipped on the ice several years ago at this time of year too, but didn't bring attention to his head injury and the hospital completely missed it and treated him for his broken arm. Never checked anything or did a CAT scan. He died from the brain bleed that no one knew he was experiencing until it was too late. Everyone said that if he had gotten it attended to, as you brother is, that he would have survived and been fine. I'm so thankful that your brother is getting the medical attention he needs. Sending you lots of hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry Maggie, I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Sending all my love and thoughts to you, you brother and all of your family , I really hope he gets through this and. Gets back to his old self soon xx


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maggie,I'm so sorry your family is going through this. we all hope he will be ok and healed up soon. A fall is nothing to take lightly,you just never know how serious injury can be. Glad they caught the injury and he will be on the mend soon.
Hope the holidays will be happier for your family soon,
Love and prayers


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

maggie....

I will pray for your brother. I hope he is okay.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im sorry prayers for your brother on the way !!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that  It is SO icy out there... :-/ Sending good vibes your way, Maggie...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending hugs to you dear friend, and prayers for your family. May God oversee all the little details! Let us know how things are for you.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Maggie, praying for your brothers recovery. So sorry he was hurt. rayer:rayer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Maggie, sending prayers for your brother for a complete recovery.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers Maggie. I hope your brother has a rapid recovery.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending lots of prayers fro your brother and positive healing .

Thinking of you and his family and sending all of you hugs:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Maggie, continuing to pray for your brother. Hope things are better. rayer:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Maggie, I'll be thinking of your bro and praying that everything goes well. :hugs:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Maggie, i'm so sorry to hear about your brother. I will most definitely keep him in my prayers, please keep us posted. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this Maggie. I'll say a prayer and I hope to see a positive update!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I talked to my nephew a bit ago - this morning they decided that surgery would not be needed. My brother still doesn't want to interact much but when he does, he is much more coherent and "with it" than yesterday. He will be in ICU for a while yet but is doing better.

His dr still says he should recover fully, although it will likely be a month or so before he is back to normal.

Thank you all for your prayers - my entire family appreciates that!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Maggie, so happy your brother is a bit better. I believe that it will take time for a full recovery. Hugs to you and continued prayers for your brother.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> I talked to my nephew a bit ago - this morning they decided that surgery would not be needed. My brother still doesn't want to interact much but when he does, he is much more coherent and "with it" than yesterday. He will be in ICU for a while yet but is doing better.
> 
> His dr still says he should recover fully, although it will likely be a month or so before he is back to normal.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers - my entire family appreciates that!


Maggie - that's great news. So glad that he'll be okay. :aktion033: He'll still be in my thoughts.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Good to find no surgery is needed... will be continuing prayers for his complete recovery!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to hear he is progressing.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is good news! Pray that he has a full speedy recovery!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

This is very good news! Doctors are amazing!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maggieh said:


> I talked to my nephew a bit ago - this morning they decided that surgery would not be needed. My brother still doesn't want to interact much but when he does, he is much more coherent and "with it" than yesterday. He will be in ICU for a while yet but is doing better.
> 
> His dr still says he should recover fully, although it will likely be a month or so before he is back to normal.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers - my entire family appreciates that!


That's wonderful to hear that he will recover. It will take time but so glad surgery will be avoided. Prayers continue!rayer:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Best wishes to your family and your brother. I hope his recovery goes well!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Maggie, I am so sorry. Haven't even been near the computer for a good bit, huge prayers going up, that your dear brother, continues to improve and get stronger.

Many prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We had a Christmas gathering at my nephew's last night, and my sister-in-law was there. My brother is making progress, although we still wouldn't call his condition "good." The bleeding has stopped completely according to yesterday's CT, but he still doesn't want to do anything except lay quietly in a dark room. When asked to interact, he will, and he is coherent and answers questions correctly, but he doesn't want to really talk with anyone.

My SIL is hanging in there - she is a very strong woman and has already realized this is going to be a very long recovery, but the important thing is he will survive and likely recover fully. She is very appreciative of all of the prayers! Thank you all very much!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Maggie, this is good news! Let's all continue to pray for complete healing of your brother.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Keeping your brother in my thoughts.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's good to hear an update maggie, he's improving thank goodness. I'm sure it's very stressful for you all, sending more good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggie - I know that this is so hard for all of you and will be a long journey but I believe with prayer and medical help, he will come through this just fine. Give him some time...his brain went through major trauma but I'm so glad that they expect a complete recovery.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Maggie, thank you for the update on your brother. Continuing prayers for your brother and family. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------

